# I wish I could have met this old timer



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

I found this on ebay, an avid archer hunter. Passed away in 2001 at the age of 82 years old. I would have like heard his hunting stories. Quite the collection of broadheads. A lot of these items bring back old memories, some of them are definitely before my time. I know we are not suppose to post links to ebay but hope the mods make an exception. Thanks, Dan

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/ethelsattic#item200230408764


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

olehemlock said:


> I found this on ebay, an avid archer hunter. Passed away in 2001 at the age of 82 years old. I would have like heard his hunting stories. Quite the collection of broadheads. A lot of these items bring back old memories, some of them are definitely before my time. I know we are not suppose to post links to ebay but hope the mods make an exception. Thanks, Dan
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/ethelsattic#item200230408764


Okay Olehemlock,

Ya got me curious, but clicking your site brings up little evidence of days gone by. Help me out here, my friend. ???

Respectfully,
dbracer


----------

